# storing Triptorelin?



## Ellien (Mar 20, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]should Triptorelin be refridgerated or kept in the freezer prior to it being reconstituted? [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

Keep all your peptides in the fridge brother.  Recon'd or not.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

Its one 1-shot deal, as pitt said throw it in the fridge till you're ready to use, const, and shoot.


----------

